# SQL Certification:Confused



## SahilAr (Jul 31, 2012)

Exam 1z0-047:Oracle SQL Expert
This exam makes a person SQL Certified Expert,but to pass this exam,Oracle has associated it with Oracle 10g and 11g both,can anyone clear me that one should learn Oracle 10g or 11g?Also,please suggest me books for Oracle Database 10g(the book should cover SQL Fundamentals 1 and 2 both)
I have selected two:
Oracle Database 10g: The Complete Reference (With CD) . Buy Best Oracle Database 10g: The Complete Reference (With CD) at Lowest Price Online
ORACLE DATABASE 10G SQL MASTER SQL & PL/SQL PB, Books, Buy ComputersDatabase ManagementComputersOracleDatabase ManagementComputers Books Online- Infibeam.com


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 31, 2012)

There isn't much difference  b/w 10g and 11g, so you can straight away start with 11g.

You can consult this book by Ivan Bayross. But it doesn't covers the "extra" features of 11g, I guess.


----------



## SahilAr (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the reply...But I have ordered both of the books I mentioned in my earlier post,should I cancel them?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 1, 2012)

No, they should be fine.


----------



## SahilAr (Aug 2, 2012)

You said i can start learning with 11g,that's ok but why NIIT is giving Training for Oracle 10G?They are teaching SQL Fundamentals 1 and 2 to become Oracle SQL Certified Expert?That means for passing 1Z0-047,one should learn sql fundamentals 1 and 2 or should pass 1z0-051?In the case of 1z0-051,one can pass this exam by only learn SQL Fundamentals 1,but for passing 1z0-047 one should take training for 1Z0-051 or SQL fundamentals 1 and 2 both?It means one is dependent on courses for this exam whereas,for 1z0-051 one directly learns the course and becomes Oracle 11g OCA. 
that means one should learn 10G SQL to become OCE?And how 1Z0-047 can this exam compare to 1Z0-051 since 051 is a OCA and 047 is OCE?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 2, 2012)

^I can't comment on exam certifications but as I told you earlier the only difference b/w 10g and 11g is some *advanced* features which can be all together learned even if you start from 11g. But basics have to be learnt whether you opt 10g or 11g.


----------



## SahilAr (Aug 2, 2012)

That means i should get 1z0-051 certification before opting for Oracle Certified Expert Exam,right?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 2, 2012)

^Sorry I don't have idea of certifications/exams.


----------



## SahilAr (Aug 2, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Sorry I don't have idea of certifications/exams.



I meant..that before getting an Expert Certification Specialization in any filed,i should learn the Basics first na?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 2, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> I meant..that before getting an Expert Certification Specialization in any filed,i should learn the Basics first na?



Obviously yes, first get yourself acquainted with queries & basic DBMS concepts.


----------

